

Advice for programming - logic101

hi am a first year computer science student .I started programing in java last september.I Failed my programming exam in java this may and have to resit it  in august.ANY ADVICE PLEASE..Is there any material that i can use or any one to mentor me.I would appreciate any comment.
======
xorglorb
1\. Find/think of a project

2\. Hack it together

3\. Go to #1

The only way to improve your skills at something is to practice doing it. When
you hit something you don't know how to do, look it up on Google or ask a
question on StackOverflow (make sure to search first though). Eventually,
after many, many failures, you will succeed.

Make sure that the projects are relatively simple. Think calculators, drawing
smiley faces, etc. Increase the challenge of each project, but DO NOT try to
build the next Google (at least for a year or two).

------
Mithrandir
<http://www.mindview.net/Books/TIJ/>

<http://greenteapress.com/thinkapjava/>

<http://download.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/>

PDF:
[http://download.oracle.com/javaee/6/tutorial/doc/javaeetutor...](http://download.oracle.com/javaee/6/tutorial/doc/javaeetutorial6.pdf)

If you start remembering parts in detail, skim those sections.

------
YuriNiyazov
Why did you fail?

~~~
logic101
@yuri i made mistakes in the way i approached the questions.I think i lacked
experience.

------
javajosh
Try Marijn Haverbeke's excellent, free, interactive book about programming,
<http://eloquentjavascript.net/>.

